# Price for Commercial building?



## mexiking (Dec 14, 2003)

Just wondering what you guys would charge to plow this commercial building? I will be doing it at 1-3" 3-6" 6-9" etc... I will have to do the side walks and do salting. The previous guy was only doing the area where cars drive and not the parking spots ( even the empty ones ). I'm insured and doing it with a 2500 silverado 8' plow with a Snowblower guy and another guy with a shovel and putting salt. The lot has around 65 parking spaces.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

45 minutes to plow it (1-3)
the shovel guys should finish by then (probably quicker)


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

From the pict It looks like for your first tier trigger;

Shoveling and Blower ... you have 240 feet length and the widths looks like 8'. This will take you longer than plowing. Do you have a big snow blower? With each increase in snow your time will go up more dramatically than with plowing. Maybe 40 minutes for each tiering.

Plowing .... Where do you have to stack it? With a vee plow I'd say 25-35 minutes stacking in three places - add 10-15 minutes for a straight blade. 

Salt ... that's per your cost and mark up, time will be 5-10 minutes.

Your charge is obviously a formula that considers; time, labor, material and what you think you want to make.


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

Cheap.

1-3 100-125
3-6 175-200
6-9 250-275 

Salt 75 - 100
Calcium 35

You wont need more than 300 lbs of salt for that lot,(probably less) and no more than a half hour to push it, do walks, and salt.


The price includes a return visit to clear spaces after hours. You have to go back and do free spaces or you'll look like an idiot.

Like the lasy guy.


----------



## mexiking (Dec 14, 2003)

thanks for replies i got it for $500 per push with sidewalks and salt...


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

mexiking;463694 said:


> thanks for replies i got it for $500 per push with sidewalks and salt...


 Holy crap
I realize NJ is more expensive than here, but not 3x to 5x more expensive.
That's cool and I'm glad for ya, but someone is going to come in and take it from you for half that and still make money. JMHO


----------



## mexiking (Dec 14, 2003)

LoneCowboy;463707 said:


> Holy crap
> I realize NJ is more expensive than here, but not 3x to 5x more expensive.
> That's cool and I'm glad for ya, but someone is going to come in and take it from you for half that and still make money. JMHO


Well I hope not, They just dropped the other guy because he was doing a poor job cleaning. When I went to give the quote I noticed another 3 companies going to look at it... I'm sure they received another 5 quotes and got the best one.


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

mexiking;463694 said:


> thanks for replies i got it for $500 per push with sidewalks and salt...


Sure you did. lol Who owns the place. Your Dad?


----------



## kandklandscape0 (Sep 9, 2007)

$500 is way to much for that, I was thinking $175 for everything, still sounds pretty high... gosh I will come and bring a truck there and do it for $300 if youd like! $500 thats about a 200% profit, surely you wont be there for long my friend.

or was that just an emergency call since the other guy didnt show up?


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Well how much is too much and how much covers his cost. What do you pay your shoveler and snow blower guy? How much do you target as a per hour for the plow?

Just guessing but, 25 - snow blower, 20 for the shoveler, 120 per hour per truck. That gives you 135. Then bump for each tiering of snow, other costs and your area dollar value. So maybe; 150 / 225 / 350 w/salt extra. ( add for PITA )


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

might want to black out the lat/lon on the bottom of the image next time. People can punch that number into google themselves and get the address. Now they know exactly what its being done for and can slash your throat.


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

scottL;463775 said:


> Well how much is too much and how much covers his cost. What do you pay your shoveler and snow blower guy? How much do you target as a per hour for the plow?
> 
> Just guessing but, 25 - snow blower, 20 for the shoveler, 120 per hour per truck. That gives you 135. Then bump for each tiering of snow, other costs and your area dollar value. So maybe; 150 / 225 / 350 w/salt extra. ( add for PITA )


Theres nothing PITA about that lot.
I could plow that little deal with my eyes closed. Thats as easy as they come.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Snowpower;463806 said:


> Theres nothing PITA about that lot.
> I could plow that little deal with my eyes closed. Thats as easy as they come.


Wrong direction of applicable term. PITA _could_ also mean the property owners are high maintenance ( no it does not mean they need lube and a filter ). PITA can be many, many things and is different for each account. It's what ever perceived or foreseen pain that may play a notable role.


----------



## camby1 (Jan 1, 2003)

I used to do that place 5 years ago for $875 including salt for 2-6 inches of snow. Had to give it up because I moved. Does Shengs still own the
building?


----------



## ironsales (Dec 5, 2007)

IMO that actually priced under where it should be for NJ pricing. Should be more like what CAMBY was getting.


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

scottL;463861 said:


> Wrong direction of applicable term. PITA _could_ also mean the property owners are high maintenance ( no it does not mean they need lube and a filter ). PITA can be many, many things and is different for each account. It's what ever perceived or foreseen pain that may play a notable role.


If the guys paying 500 a push, theres nothing high maintainence about him, and if there is....great!

I'd include a BJ with every push for 500.

lol


----------



## mexiking (Dec 14, 2003)

camby1;463882 said:


> I used to do that place 5 years ago for $875 including salt for 2-6 inches of snow. Had to give it up because I moved. Does Shengs still own the
> building?


not sure, been dealing with robin for everything.


----------



## mexiking (Dec 14, 2003)

ironsales;463901 said:


> IMO that actually priced under where it should be for NJ pricing. Should be more like what CAMBY was getting.


That's what I thought, I didn't think I was charging too much...


----------



## mexiking (Dec 14, 2003)

Snowpower;463732 said:


> Sure you did. lol Who owns the place. Your Dad?


I was serious, My father and brother work with me so No...


----------



## mexiking (Dec 14, 2003)

kandklandscape0;463738 said:


> $500 is way to much for that, I was thinking $175 for everything, still sounds pretty high... gosh I will come and bring a truck there and do it for $300 if youd like! $500 thats about a 200% profit, surely you wont be there for long my friend.
> 
> or was that just an emergency call since the other guy didnt show up?


I did do an emergency clean up today, but I'm doing the whole season and hopefully will do next year too...


----------



## mexiking (Dec 14, 2003)

ironsales;463901 said:


> IMO that actually priced under where it should be for NJ pricing. Should be more like what CAMBY was getting.


not really because for 6" ill be getting $125 more than camby


----------



## kandklandscape0 (Sep 9, 2007)

mexi iron and camby are the same person, give us a break here my friend and get off this forum!


----------



## mexiking (Dec 14, 2003)

lol nice joke...
i think i'm the only mexican in NJ on plowsite so NO


----------



## mexiking (Dec 14, 2003)

Snowpower;463923 said:


> If the guys paying 500 a push, theres nothing high maintainence about him, and if there is....great!
> 
> I'd include a BJ with every push for 500.
> 
> lol


rofl thats hilarious


----------



## ironsales (Dec 5, 2007)

mexiking;464127 said:


> not really because for 6" ill be getting $125 more than camby


Mexiking I agreed with his pricing for the initial push. I break everything in 4" intervals. 0-4, 4-8, ect. I am glad to see people charging to make money. Obviously the other bids were higher than yours. This year alone I have been contacted by 4 accounts that are having problems with there current plowers. Not plowing or not salting. I have provided them with proposals and come to find out these guys are charging $300 a push for large strip malls. I think everyone would agree that we are in this to make money. Especially when trucks cost $40,000, plows $4,000, ect. Not to mention diesel at $3,40 a gallon and the upsurd cost of insurance in NJ. Have a few friends that have lost their long time accounts because guys have come in and bid what they plowed for 10-15 years ago.


----------



## mexiking (Dec 14, 2003)

ironsales;464386 said:


> Mexiking I agreed with his pricing for the initial push. I break everything in 4" intervals. 0-4, 4-8, ect. I am glad to see people charging to make money. Obviously the other bids were higher than yours. This year alone I have been contacted by 4 accounts that are having problems with there current plowers. Not plowing or not salting. I have provided them with proposals and come to find out these guys are charging $300 a push for large strip malls. I think everyone would agree that we are in this to make money. Especially when trucks cost $40,000, plows $4,000, ect. Not to mention diesel at $3,40 a gallon and the upsurd cost of insurance in NJ. Have a few friends that have lost their long time accounts because guys have come in and bid what they plowed for 10-15 years ago.


yeah i hear ya man


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Read the whole post, glad you got the account, and if that is the going rate, then so be it, and good for you! I agree, we are in this to make money, don't let the guys that wanna work for beer money bother ya. Just give good service, and if they had bad service before with the cheaper companies, they know just like everyone else that you get what you pay for. 

Ya notice the old timers that have big companies never talk $, they just shed the light on how much time... They know that it costs a lot of money to operate a legit business, and if they told how much they charged, most of the lowballers would scoff at them and say they could do it cheaper. That may be...until the crap hit the fan and they drop the ball. Then the more expensive and reliable companies with good equipment and quality people step back in to take over. Cost, and value aren't usually the same, what you need to find is those who want great service, not cheap service. Any idiot can charge too little and go out of business in the first couple years.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

NLS1;464493 said:


> Read the whole post, glad you got the account, and if that is the going rate, then so be it, and good for you! I agree, we are in this to make money, don't let the guys that wanna work for beer money bother ya. Just give good service, and if they had bad service before with the cheaper companies, they know just like everyone else that you get what you pay for.
> 
> Ya notice the old timers that have big companies never talk $, they just shed the light on how much time... They know that it costs a lot of money to operate a legit business, and if they told how much they charged, most of the lowballers would scoff at them and say they could do it cheaper. That may be...until the crap hit the fan and they drop the ball. Then the more expensive and reliable companies with good equipment and quality people step back in to take over. Cost, and value aren't usually the same, what you need to find is those who want great service, not cheap service. Any idiot can charge too little and go out of business in the first couple years.


Very well put.


----------



## thebosshodges (Dec 23, 2007)

KEEP UP YOUR PUBLIC RELATIONS, DO A GOOD JOB AND BE FRIENDLY!!
500 IS HIGH FOR AN IN AND OUT, BUT WITH A RETURN VISIT WITH TOUCH UP AND HIT THE SIDEWALKS AGAIN WHERE NEEDED IS A BARGAIN WITH MUCH DRIVE TIME AT ALL.

100/PLOW x2=200
100/SALT x 2= 200
50/SIDEWALKx2=100


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

To make money, that means pay for the truck, plow and overhead I start at $75 per push. Even if it takes 10 minutes, you still have basic costs to cover during winter.


----------



## mexiking (Dec 14, 2003)

blowerman;466862 said:


> To make money, that means pay for the truck, plow and overhead I start at $75 per push. Even if it takes 10 minutes, you still have basic costs to cover during winter.


yeah like a mortgage payment


----------

